

New website maps your political stances to the 2012 presidential candidates - nboutelier2
http://www.isidewith.com/presidential-election-quiz
Pretty cool new site that shows a breakdown of which candidates you side with by issue. Definitely worth it if you have two minutes to answer honestly.
======
emptyrich
This is really cool. I got a 89% Ron Paul. Interesting to see how I
agree/disagree with everyone else though.

------
tonysalos
I love that they included the third party candidates

------
robomartin
88% Ron Paul.

Some of the choices could be worded better. There are also some tough issues
that might not be easy A/B/C/D answers (example: immigration)

